# ES bushings for B14 rear suspension?



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Just want a confirmation from anyone in the know. Are there Energy Suspension bushings for the B14 rear suspension? I am thinking of getting their front control arm bushings, but have not run across anything on this forum or otherwise about such items for the rear. I found a real good deal on a Progress rear anti-roll bar and would like to upgrade what I can on the car's beck end while I have it lifted. Thanks.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

No bushings for the back of a B14.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo makes a few, not quite sure which ones though.

EDIT- They list JN15 bushings, I am not sure about the compatibility with the USDM B14.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Nismo makes a few, not quite sure which ones though. *


Are you sure? If so can you list them for me. I have never seen them for a B14. Including part numbers and description.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

1. 55045-RS241 - Bush Arm RR Suspension
2. 55135-RS241 - Bush Lateral Axle
3. 55136-RS241 - Bush Lateral Body
4. 55157-RS241 - Bush Control Rod Link
5. 55157-RS246 - Bush Control Rod Beam
6. 56218-RS580 - Bush RR Shock Absorber Rod LWR
7. 56217-RS580 - Bush RR Shock Absorber Rod UPR

Those are the part #s and descriptions out of the 2002 NISMO cat. Here are the descriptions in normal people terms 

1. Lateral control arm bushings.
2. and 3. Bushing for the ends of the big center link.
4. and 5. bushing for the little link inside the center link.
6. and 7. Damper pistion bushings under and over the rear mounts.

I know someone with a B14(Yos) who is running 6 and 7(IIRC), but he has told me that the others wont work. Why I dont know, and I would think that they would work.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I know now that the B15 beam may operate and look similar to the B14s', but the links and bushings themselves are not the same. They may be slightly beefier. And that sucks my beef because I don't like having high quality bushings in front and mushy stuff in back. ES says they may be working on that in the near future. Oh well. 

Thank you for the great posts, as always! I need to get a Nismo catalog too.

Oh yeah, I know the B15 wasn't what you guys were discussing but after seeing the beam on my friends 2K, I thought it might be a possibility. That idea got shot down pretty good.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Well the thread topic does say B14


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what about filling up the rear bushings with 3m windo-weld slilicone crap??? (sorry, i meant synthetic filler/sealer).............


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Patrick, just looking at all possibilities for my 200, ES bushings for the B15 beam was one of them. Was, anyway. 

I've also heard of the windo-weld stuff, and although I personally can't say whether it works well or not, I'd rather do it right or not at all. I appreciate the suggestion, though.


----------

